# Fossilized wood help



## Molokai (Dec 6, 2012)

My friend gave me a piece of fossilized wood, can anyone tell what wood it is?
i guess it is some kind of Alder but...

[attachment=14369]


----------



## Molokai (Dec 6, 2012)

as requested,
it is night here so if this ones dont help i will wait for daylight to take better pictures

[attachment=14370]
[attachment=14371]


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 6, 2012)

I agree with Joe's guess- some type of oak. Looks nice.....


----------



## healeydays (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm no wood expert, but if it isn't oak, it got to be a close cousin...


----------



## Molokai (Dec 6, 2012)

Problem is, friend who gave me wood also sells bog oak and he said that he has never seen oak like this


----------



## Kevin (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks like oak to me also. It has medullary rays and also both red and white oak are ring porous like that. If it is oak a 10x mag pic will tell us that, and it'll also tell us if it's red or white since only white oaks have their pores plugged with tyloses. This is what makes WO decay resistant and great for aging whiskey in WO barrels. :-)


----------



## tnhunter (Dec 10, 2012)

looks like russian bog oak.


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 10, 2012)

I am confused. I googled fossilized wood and it returned a lot of hits on petrified wood. This doesnt look like wood that has been mineralized (stone). What am I missing... :i_dunno:


----------



## Molokai (Dec 11, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> I am confused. I googled fossilized wood and it returned a lot of hits on petrified wood. This doesnt look like wood that has been mineralized (stone). What am I missing... :i_dunno:



I think that depends on how old it is,
this is probably 1000-2000 yo so it cannot turn to stone in that time period.


----------



## jerryhill17 (Dec 11, 2012)

looks like oak. I bought some "3000" year old oak from the peat bogs in England. Mine was much darker but the grain was similar!


----------



## ohiowood (Dec 14, 2012)

That wood be Oak.


----------

